# Want to import blank T-Shirt from Asia.



## readone90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi my dear forum members. I am planning to import blank T-Shirts from Bangladesh as they are offering the best deal in the world. I want some suggestions from my fellow intelligent members what type of T-Shirts will have good demand, i.e round neck/v-neck/ white color or black color etc. Also what are the sizes should I think Small to 4 or 5 or 6 XL. How about gsm count: 150/160/170 or 180. I will really appreciate your kind help on that. Thanks.


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

importing in the quantities you need to get a better price than most wholesalers out there ... go round neck tees. save the inventory on the v-necks and tanks for customers that want to pay that much more for a specialized shirt (of which there are what ... 20 brands and cuts each?) as for sizes, when I order in stock to keep in the shop it's ussually in a 2/3/4/2/1/1/1 ratio from small on up to XXXXL ... and since you probably aren't going to do a rainbow of colors ... white, black, primary red, royal blue. always going to be your primary sale colors because of how versatile they are.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

readone90 said:


> Hi my dear forum members. I am planning to import blank T-Shirts from Bangladesh as they are offering the best deal in the world. I want some suggestions from my fellow intelligent members what type of T-Shirts will have good demand, i.e round neck/v-neck/ white color or black color etc. Also what are the sizes should I think Small to 4 or 5 or 6 XL. How about gsm count: 150/160/170 or 180. I will really appreciate your kind help on that. Thanks.


Very good initiative for your business if you want to invest. We have great experience in these things so better for you to keep in mind few things...

some suppliers are showing good quality and sending bad ones. 

Bangladesh is selling Asian sizes so you have to observe your area sizes whether its American, European or Asian?

Check the quality of fabric before because 180 gsm fabric are 180 gsm BUT there is 180gsm (quality # 1) and 180 gsm (quality # 2) and same for 160 gsm 220 gsm & 240 gsm

many many more..


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

readone90 said:


> Hi my dear forum members. I am planning to import blank T-Shirts from Bangladesh as they are offering the best deal in the world. I want some suggestions from my fellow intelligent members what type of T-Shirts will have good demand, i.e round neck/v-neck/ white color or black color etc. Also what are the sizes should I think Small to 4 or 5 or 6 XL. How about gsm count: 150/160/170 or 180. I will really appreciate your kind help on that. Thanks.


Hello,
For women's shirts especially, I would like to see ACCURATE and consistent sizing, not too short, and doesn't shrink 2 sizes when they are washed. My women customers don't like to be told they need to buy a large when they actually wear a small.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

If a Tshirt does not shrink after wash then it might have 02 meaning ...first its pre-shrink fabric (which is rare in Bangladesh only make to order) second its not 100% cotton its cotton+polyester


----------



## Shohel (May 2, 2014)

Hi readone90 . I am a supplier from Bangladesh. Most of our Buyers (German & Polish) prefer 100% Cotton S/J 160 GSM with Elastane 1X1 RIB on Neck . Their preferred sizes & ratios are S:M:L:XL:XXL / 1:2:2:2:1. I hope this information will help you.

One more thing there are mostly two types of yarn we use to make T-Shirts fabric . They are combed & carded. Combed yarn is a little bit expensive but much better than carded. Price per T-Shirt will be FOB $2.20-$2.60/PC (approximate) based on your requirements.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

What happen is there any update


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

Shohel said:


> Hi readone90 . I am a supplier from Bangladesh. Most of our Buyers (German & Polish) prefer 100% Cotton S/J 160 GSM with Elastane 1X1 RIB on Neck . Their preferred sizes & ratios are S:M:L:XL:XXL / 1:2:2:2:1. I hope this information will help you.
> 
> One more thing there are mostly two types of yarn we use to make T-Shirts fabric . They are combed & carded. Combed yarn is a little bit expensive but much better than carded. Price per T-Shirt will be FOB $2.20-$2.60/PC (approximate) based on your requirements.


This is a good example of why importing isn't always best. 

Because you as a buyer do have not have the buying power that some of the bigger wholesale providers have. I as a small shop can get shirts for an equal to or lower price than those quoted above in a brand shirt because of that distribution point. Oh and did I mention ... because my orders are over a couple hundred bucks each ... I don't have overseas ship time or import fees.

That being said ... That is a decent price if you can get tagless, with standard sizes and a versatile color range what won't fade if you ever decide to produce your own brand or line of clothing while being able to buy enough to offset any sort of import fees and keep inventory supply in stock. In that case, the blank apparel is able to be tagged and branded to be all yours creating a new product on the market. For screen printers that is easily done with a nice tiny heat press badge for the top collar. You can get some nice plastisol transfers that would be ganged on a sheet to come out roughly to being $.15-.25 each. You can distinguish size and your own upkeep instructions for YOUR product, to match your printing process. 

Also keep in mind that even though you can get shirts and apparel for a low price overseas ... they don't have the same quality control of your average wholesale company who inspects their product for defects and will be able to take care of any products that have problems in quality (holes, mis-stitches, frays, etc) So order accordingly and plan on a 1-5% error rate. It's pretty much the same error rate across the board if it's LED lights to Apparel to ceramic blanks. 

Man, the stories I can tell you about buying LED lights in bulk for resale ...


----------

